# Successful Spouse Visa - Zero Hour Contracts



## Neiso (Feb 28, 2013)

Firstly, while I never signed up and asked a question myself the answers the helpful people on here gave to others where brilliant in securing my visa.

Thought I would sign up and give a run down on our case as its a bit different and doesn't have much/conflicting information surrounding it.

I'm Australian and was here on a YMS. My wife is a British national and uni student.

For both our jobs (I'm full time, my wife part time) we are on zero hour contracts and paid hourly. Obviously 4 weekly pay fluctuated quite a lot.

We applied via option B for the finance requirement and supplied 12 months payslips and bank statements (All copies from Barclay's, signed and stamped by our local branch and the cover letter they send) and last years p60.

My earnings were slightly over £18,000 and my wife's around £7,500, our p60's for 11/12 also showed we earned combined over £22,000 last year which probably helped as well.

We had a PEO appointment at Sheffield and it really couldn't have gone much easier, CO didn't have any queries about our case.

We both enclosed letters from employers stating our earning for the last 12 months and how many hours we worked on average a week. Nothing over the top really.

We also live in a share house with lots of other people, we only included a tenancy agreement with the landlord, no council tax (included in our bills) or inspection report. 

We were very stressed about the wording of the financial part of the application but they really don't seem to have to many issues as long as you hit that £18,600 by whatever means.

Good luck to everybody applying and if you have any questions fire away.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Many thanks for posting this. As you might have read, we've had some worried queries about zero-contract hours, so it's good to see a successful application. In order for us to make suggestions when applicants seek help, we very much depend on the outcomes of other applicants, so this is invaluable to know.

Congratulations to you both!


----------



## stressed2013 (Jan 13, 2013)

I cannot tell u how happy I m for u, my eyes r full.
Congrats to both of u

If u would have been following the post here I m in same boat, zero hour contract earn over 21k but was stressed to death, so scared that I left my peo appointment just with the thoughts if ukba refusef us I dobt want my wife to go back home


I m very very happy, many congrsts too u cannot thank u enough for ur post


----------



## stressed2013 (Jan 13, 2013)

I m just hoping that postal apps get results quickly, I want ti take her to belgium 

How long u ve been married for.?
We r just married recently n relationship from 6 months


----------



## sheldon1 (Nov 25, 2012)

Congartulations. I work for a security company. I am on a zero hours contract. I work on a permanent site with regular hours and overtime. I could not put on my employer letter my annual salary(on a 0 hours contract you don't have one. My letter was my hourly rate, how many hours a week i work. I applied on Cat A and evidenced 6 months bank statements all above £1550 gross each month. (the key) Email 1/03/2013 from the british embassy your visa has been dispatched. I did have two children on british passports. So i think having children must make a difference. But the zero hours issue is a myth. If you earn it and can prove it. You will get your visa. My wife and kids will be flying out to UK in a few weeks.
Sheldon


----------



## stressed2013 (Jan 13, 2013)

I am so happy for you sheldon, well done you, have alovely time with your family, we r going to wait, i submitted it by post but she is here with me thats all it matters


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

sheldon1 said:


> Congartulations. I work for a security company. I am on a zero hours contract. I work on a permanent site with regular hours and overtime. I could not put on my employer letter my annual salary(on a 0 hours contract you don't have one. My letter was my hourly rate, how many hours a week i work. I applied on Cat A and evidenced 6 months bank statements all above £1550 gross each month. (the key) Email 1/03/2013 from the british embassy your visa has been dispatched. I did have two children on british passports. So i think having children must make a difference. But the zero hours issue is a myth. If you earn it and can prove it. You will get your visa. My wife and kids will be flying out to UK in a few weeks.
> Sheldon


Having children makes no material difference unless there are provable 'human rights' issues preventing the UK partner going to live abroad with their family, so the judgement will have been made entirely on your finances and the fact that, despite having a zero-hours contract, both your employer's letter and your pay evidenced the fact you do earn above the requirement and will continue to do so. Zero-hours issues aren't myth, but rely much more on the employer's letter or contract confirming there are expected hours per week (which was the case with your application). And that's great news for anyone else in the same position.


----------



## stressed2013 (Jan 13, 2013)

I know, i m very positive about our application now, our relationship term is very small (dated 6 months only before getting married) but hey love happens  

i believe it will take a lot for home office to prove it not genuine (my dad says we will question them to prove it not genuine lol i know funny but it reassures me)

as per this forum i'd be the last one to hear about the visa applied under zxero hours contract

my employer letter said

ABc is contracted to work 12x4 a week that averages to be 48 hours per week @rate of XYZ without overtime and sickness ABC earned £21000 for period Jan 2012 to jan 2013 (we applied on 15 feb)


----------



## sheldon1 (Nov 25, 2012)

Just show as much evidence as possible regarding your relationship. Give the ECO no reason to doubt you. Your financials will be fine. Good Luck! My friend 

Sheldon


----------

